# Sunday Special - A River Runs to It



## luckytrim (Jun 25, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Sunday  Special - A River Runs To It[/FONT]
 
This one is gonna be Tough !

1. What body of water does the Yukon River empty into  ?
2. What body of water does the Seine  River empty into ?
3. What body of water does the Loire  River empty into ?
4. What body of water does the  River Niger empty into ?
5. What body of water does the Nile  River empty into ?
6. What body of water does the River Jordan empty into  ?
7. What body of water does the Ganges River empty into  ?
8. What body of water does the River Thames empty into  ?
9. What body of water does the Congo River empty into  ?
10. What body of water does the Yellow River empty into  ?
11. What body of water does the Zambezi River empty into  ?
12. What body of water does the Danube River empty into  ?
13. What body of water does the Rio Grande River empty into  ?
14. What body of water does the Orinoco River empty into  ?
15. What body of water does the Colorado River empty into  ?
16. What body of water does the Missouri River empty into  ?
17. What body of water does the Ohio River empty into  ?
18. What body of water does the St. Lawrence River empty into  ?
19. What body of water does the Mekong River empty into  ?
20. What body of water does the Po River empty into  ?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. The Bering Sea
2. English Channel
3. Atlantic Ocean
4. Gulf of Guinea
5. Mediterranean Sea
6.  Dead Sea
7. Bay of Bengal
8. North Sea
9. Atlantic Ocean
10. Bohol Sea
11. Indian Ocean
12. Black Sea
13. Gulf of Mexico
14.Atlantic Ocean
15. Gulf of California
16. Mississippi River
17. Mississippi River
18. Gulf of St. Lawrence
19. South China Sea
20. Adriatic Sea


----------

